

DNA could have existed long before life itself - sew
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21528795.500-dna-could-have-existed-long-before-life-itself.html

======
tokenadult
From the article, "There is plenty still to do. Powner needs to turn AICA into
a base, and add the phosphate. His molecule also has an unwanted sulphur atom,
which helped the reactions along but now must be removed."

Here is the link to the journal publication about these experiments that is
kindly supplied in the submitted article:

<http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/ja306176n>

With more steps to go until actual DNA is observed through the experimental
simulations of conditions on early Earth, there are still more press releases
to come on this issue.

